# What In The World..... Finally wahoo....



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

Been waiting, so far there is 15 out..............

















These guys are soooo bad to the bone. Very white right now, lol.


----------



## Paradoxica (May 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful sight!


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> That is a beautiful sight!


sorry the pics suck but the species make up for it lol. Now if my other ooth will hatch, lol.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 15, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!!

So awesome!!

Still haven't received mine yet.


----------



## OctoberRainne (May 15, 2013)

Awesome species,congrats,I've never seen them as hatchlings


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

they should darken up a bit once they have been oout awhile..

I used the cooler incubator i made a post on awhile back. It did every bit of the job needed.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 15, 2013)

so freaking cool!


----------



## SilentDeviL (May 15, 2013)

Nice Congratz ~~~!!!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (May 15, 2013)

Cryptic Mantis?


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

There is 19 out so far on this ooth. That is very good numbers for Gongy i think.


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

TheOtherSpecies said:


> Cryptic Mantis?


Not even close, lol.

Gongylus gongylodes


----------



## psyconiko (May 15, 2013)

Keep incubating the ooth,some more nymphs may hatch.You can mist them very lightly in 1 day and feed them in about 2-3 days.


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

Nikkko said:


> Keep incubating the ooth,some more nymphs may hatch.You can mist them very lightly in 1 day and feed them in about 2-3 days.


yeah they are still comming out. I had the ooths at 93 but dropped it to 83 cause i moved it to there cage with the nymphs incase others come out. Should i raise the temps back up for them.


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

21 and counting, lol. This is pretty exciting, lol.


----------



## jamurfjr (May 15, 2013)

Way to go! You da man!


----------



## Kloned (May 15, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## psyconiko (May 15, 2013)

I am not sure if temp matters.mine are around 27°C.I slightly mist once most of then came out believing the other ones will follow because it is raining haha.


----------



## fercho ing (May 15, 2013)

amazing!!
they're gorgeous


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

thanks ,i see onemore trying to emerge,


----------



## mantid_mike (May 15, 2013)

congrats and good luck with these!!


----------



## Reptiliatus (May 15, 2013)

Congrats! I can't wait for mine to hopefully follow soon!


----------



## Danny. (May 15, 2013)

Paradoxica said:


> That is a beautiful sight!


I agree. Congrats jrh.


----------



## bobericc (May 15, 2013)

Violins! Goodluck with the gongys


----------



## gripen (May 15, 2013)

Nice job! Is this your only ooth?


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

still got another ooth waiting to hatch anyday there still coming out i have 24 out so far, this was a good hatch.


----------



## RogerB (May 15, 2013)

Nice job, jrh. You must be one happy camper!

Roger


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 15, 2013)

Very good hatch for Gongy!!! Hope the other does as well for ya.


----------



## sally (May 15, 2013)

Great hatch! Nice job


----------



## jrh3 (May 16, 2013)

there getting there cream color, lol


----------



## aNisip (May 16, 2013)

:clap: Way to go man! I love their fresh hatch colour! The white with green eyes is sick and a favorite  Good luck with them man!


----------



## ToeChecks (May 16, 2013)

Very beautiful! Its good to see this! Can't wait to see if mine hatches. Must feel great! Good luck with these gongys. They are by far my favorites hahaha.


----------



## Coneja (May 16, 2013)

Wow, so cool, especially to see them hatch en masse! Congratulations! This is such an interesting species. (The world's smallest violins, haha!  )


----------



## agent A (May 16, 2013)

If these werent gongies i would go all grammar nazi on u for misusing the word "there"  

Very cute babies though


----------



## jrh3 (May 16, 2013)

agent A said:


> If these werent gongies i would go all grammar nazi on u for misusing the word "there"
> 
> Very cute babies though


lol most of my posting is done on my droid razr auto spell, haha good catch.


----------



## jrh3 (May 16, 2013)

did a recount and there is actually 23 the last one didnt make it out all the way :blush:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 18, 2013)

Propper grammur is way overratted, a real man fears not such things...


----------



## agent A (May 19, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Propper grammur is way overratted, a real man fears not such things...


very true  

butt wen inproppa grammer cloudz da meenin of wat ur try 2 say den itz kinda anoeeng  taek dat sosiitee!! :tt2:


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 19, 2013)

This isn't the grammar and spelling forum.

Just count yourself blessed that you're so smart and have gotten such a marvelous education, Mr. Latin class.

Also when I write you guys from my phone I'm doin' good just to find the keys at all,l period.

I swear I read a post of yours one day Alex, that mentioned your Latin class, I was like "Man I've only read about those in books!"


----------



## Precarious (May 19, 2013)

Awesome, such cute nymphs.


----------



## mantid_mike (May 20, 2013)

How big are the nymphs at L1?


----------



## jrh3 (May 20, 2013)

pretty big but not real heavy weight actual measurment they are bigger than my L4 creos.


----------



## jrh3 (May 23, 2013)

still going strong


----------



## sally (May 23, 2013)

Strong but still delicate looking. I am loving these pics


----------



## mantid_mike (May 23, 2013)

They look just like my sybilla pretiosas. I'm sure under a macro lens they're completely different.


----------



## jrh3 (May 23, 2013)

mantid_mike said:


> They look just like my sybilla pretiosas. I'm sure under a macro lens they're completely different.


how dare you, lol.


----------



## agent A (May 23, 2013)

are they eating bb?? and that one looks like it's pooping


----------



## jrh3 (May 23, 2013)

agent A said:


> are they eating bb?? and that one looks like it's pooping


yeah they poop alot, that is a hydei fly, they are L1.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 23, 2013)

congrats, good to see more stock doing well. 3 hatches this month I know of here. On a bad note my sub female fell during molt to adult and ended up bent in half............


----------



## Mime454 (May 23, 2013)

Are any going to be for sale?


----------



## jrh3 (May 24, 2013)

none on my part, in the future yes. my goal it to culture these back into the hobby.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 25, 2013)

Yes, use the force Luke, resist the temptation to sell! Ha-ha...


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2013)

I always enjoyed keeping those guys. Let me know if you are getting rid of some.


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 25, 2013)

Rick said:


> I always enjoyed keeping those guys. Let me know if you are getting rid of some.


I second that! I loved having gongys


----------



## jrh3 (May 30, 2013)

ok i have a few starting to molt to L2,here is a comaprison pic of L1 to L2 instar side by side.


----------



## sally (May 30, 2013)

Nice. A male and female.... Guessing lol


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 19, 2013)

now have a few L3 taking down blue bottle flies. even some of the L2 are able to take them


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 21, 2013)

i enjoyed raising and breeding these, good luck man!


----------

